# balthus



## Minerva (13 Febbraio 2014)

*Balthus*
Balthasar Klossowski de Rola​Figlio del critico d'arte e *pittore* Eric Klossowski e di Baladine, autrice di acquerelli, *Balthus* fu a stretto contatto con il mondo della pittura già dall'infanzia: la sua casa era frequentata da artisti del calibro di Cézanne, Matisse, Mirò, Masson, sotto l'egida dei quali si compì la sua formazione artistica, pur essendo egli fondamentalmente un autodidatta. 
Cresciuto in un ambiente colto e raffinato egli ebbe modo di esprimere precocemente la propria vocazione figurativa: aveva appena dodici anni quando venne pubblicato il suo primo libro di disegni, intitolato Mitsou, accompagnato da una prefazione scritta da Rainer Maria Rilke, che fu tra i primi ad intuirne il genio pittorico: esso è la storia del suo gatto raccontata attraverso le immagini tracciate dalla sua abile mano sui fogli. 
Suoi veri modelli furono però Masaccio e soprattutto Piero della Francesca, dallo splendore delle cui *opere* egli rimase affascinato già durante il suo primo viaggio in Italia nel 1926; il grande entusiasmo per aver potuto osservare direttamente i capolavori di chi egli considerava un vero e proprio maestro è chiaramente espresso in un passso della lettera che *Balthus* scrisse al professor Strhol dopo il suo soggiorno aretino: "Il desiderio di venire fin qui a vedere le opere di Piero della Francesca mi ha perseguitato per gli scorsi cinque anni.....Ma adesso, che meraviglia!"(...) 
Tale ammirazione è del resto testimoniata da alcune copie di paesaggi ad acquerello che egli realizzò proprio sul finire degli anni '20, mostrando già la sua impronta di neoclassico, amante del Rinascimento.

​Hammamet


----------

